# Windows 7 Memory Management BSOD's



## thecoolest (Oct 3, 2010)

Hello,

I recently built a new computer and have encountered errors from square one. I have been experiencing Memory Management BSOD's at a high frequency. Due to this, I ran memtest overnight, but I recieved no errors. So the next thing i did was I reformated and reinstalled Win 7. However, the memory management BSOD's continued on. Does this mean that my motherboard is to blame?


Here are my PC specs:
AMD Phenom II x4 955
ASRock 770 EXTREME3 AM3 Motherboard
A-DATA Gaming Series 4GB DDR3 1600 Ram
MSI Radeon 5830 Twin Frozr II Video Card
Rosewill RV2-700 700W Power Supply

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

I would suspect your power supply is to blame, rosewill psus are horrid.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

The *16* BSODs began about 24-36 hours after Windows 7 was installed.

Most of the bugchecks were in fact *0x1a* = memory management error

The very 1st BSOD - *0x24* = NTFS File System = HDD

The Event Viewer Logs show 100s of crashes similar to this one for Chrome for various apps occuring prior to the BSODs -

```
[FONT=lucida console]Event[23]:[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Log Name: Application[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Source: Application Error[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Date: 2010-10-15T13:17:07.000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Event ID: 1005[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Task: Application Crashing Events[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Level: Error[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console] Description: [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console][COLOR=red]Windows cannot access the file  for one of the following reasons:[/COLOR] [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]   - there is a problem with the network connection, [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]   - the disk that the file is stored on, [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]   - the storage drivers installed on this computer; or the disk is missing. [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Windows closed the program Google Chrome because of this error.[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]Program: Google Chrome[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]File: [/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console][COLOR=red]The error value is listed in the Additional Data section[/COLOR].[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]User Action[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]1. Open the file again. This situation might be a temporary problem that corrects itself when the program runs again.[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]2. If the file still cannot be accessed and[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]    - It is on the network, your network administrator should verify that there is not a problem with the network and that the server can be contacted.[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]    - It is on a removable disk, for example, a floppy disk or CD-ROM, verify that the disk is fully inserted into the computer.[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]3. Check and repair the file system by running CHKDSK. To run CHKDSK, click Start, click Run, type CMD, and then click OK. At the command prompt, type CHKDSK /F, and then press ENTER.[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]4. If the problem persists, restore the file from a backup copy.[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]5. Determine whether other files on the same disk can be opened. If not, the disk might be damaged. If it is a hard disk, contact your administrator or computer hardware vendor for further assistance.[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]Additional Data[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console][COLOR=red]Error value: 00000000[/COLOR][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Disk type: 0[/FONT]
```
 
- Run *chkdsk /r*
- Run HDD Diagnostics - [url]http://www.techsupportforum.com/2828431-post7.html[/URL]


Update Realtek Ethernet driver -

```
[FONT=lucida console]Rt64win7.sys Thu Jul 30 07:58:43 2009 (4A718AF3)[/FONT]
```
Realtek Ethernet - [url]http://www.realtek.com.tw/DOWNLOADS/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=13&PFid=5&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false[/URL]


Windbg Logs
--> [url]http://jcgriff2.net/BSOD_Logs/_99-dbug_thecoolest_Windows7x64_10-15-2010_jcgriff2_.txt[/URL]
--> [url]http://jcgriff2.net/BSOD_Logs/_99-dbug_thecoolest_Windows7x64_10-15-2010_jcgriff2_.txt.zip[/URL]

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


` 

BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[FONT=lucida console]Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Debug session time: Fri Oct 15 13:30:00.025 2010 (GMT-4)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]System Uptime: 0 days 1:39:01.525[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+21b46 )[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_5003[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]PROCESS_NAME:  explorer.exe[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Bugcheck code 0000001A[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arguments 00000000`00005003 fffff700`01080000 00000000`00002160 0000235f`000046c0[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Debug session time: Fri Oct 15 11:50:15.994 2010 (GMT-4)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]System Uptime: 0 days 1:02:27.494[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Probably caused by : win32k.sys ( win32k!NtGdiCreateDIBSection+27b )[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_5003[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Bugcheck code 0000001A[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arguments 00000000`00005003 fffff700`01080000 00000000`000018f6 000018f9`000035ec[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Debug session time: Fri Oct 15 10:47:15.546 2010 (GMT-4)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]System Uptime: 0 days 0:06:55.062[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+29731 )[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_5003[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]PROCESS_NAME:  SearchProtocol[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Bugcheck code 0000001A[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arguments 00000000`00005003 fffff780`c0000000 00000000`00003dff 00003e01`00007ffe[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Debug session time: Thu Oct 14 23:59:37.950 2010 (GMT-4)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:31.450[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+29731 )[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_5003[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]PROCESS_NAME:  hl2.exe[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Bugcheck code 0000001A[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arguments 00000000`00005003 fffff700`01080000 00000000`0001c9ff 0001ca01`000397fe[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Debug session time: Thu Oct 14 19:20:06.373 2010 (GMT-4)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]System Uptime: 0 days 0:25:04.826[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+21b46 )[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_5003[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Bugcheck code 0000001A[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arguments 00000000`00005003 fffff700`01080000 00000000`000015ff 00001601`00002ffe[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Debug session time: Thu Oct 14 18:54:19.751 2010 (GMT-4)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]System Uptime: 0 days 0:40:04.205[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+29f57 )[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_5003[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Bugcheck code 0000001A[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arguments 00000000`00005003 fffff700`01080000 00000000`0000240d 0000240e`00004c1a[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Debug session time: Thu Oct 14 18:13:14.689 2010 (GMT-4)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]System Uptime: 0 days 5:52:22.647[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Probably caused by : Pool_Corruption ( nt!ExDeferredFreePool+c7b )[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BUGCHECK_STR:  0x19_3[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]PROCESS_NAME:  System[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Bugcheck code 00000019[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arguments 00000000`00000003 fffff8a0`0a16ea00 fffff8a0`0a16ea00 fa80040e`6f9004c0[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Debug session time: Thu Oct 14 12:20:31.750 2010 (GMT-4)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]System Uptime: 0 days 1:42:04.250[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Probably caused by : win32k.sys ( win32k!NtGdiCreateDIBSection+27b )[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_5003[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Bugcheck code 0000001A[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arguments 00000000`00005003 fffff700`01080000 00000000`00003140 000034b0`00006680[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Debug session time: Tue Oct 12 13:50:04.665 2010 (GMT-4)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]System Uptime: 0 days 0:41:31.165[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!CmpDelayDerefKCBWorker+d6 )[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]PROCESS_NAME:  System[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Bugcheck code 1000007E[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arguments ffffffff`c0000005 fffff800`02f7c9b2 fffff880`02fa1a48 fffff880`02fa12b0[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Debug session time: Mon Oct 11 16:59:06.325 2010 (GMT-4)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]System Uptime: 0 days 0:04:25.000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+463ba )[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BUGCHECK_STR:  0x18[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]PROCESS_NAME:  System[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Bugcheck code 00000018[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arguments fffffa80`03b71080 fffff8a0`08e732f0 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000400[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Debug session time: Sun Oct  3 19:41:04.717 2010 (GMT-4)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]System Uptime: 0 days 4:47:26.662[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Probably caused by : dxgkrnl.sys ( dxgkrnl!DXGDEVICE::DestroyAllocation+2a5 )[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]PROCESS_NAME:  dwm.exe[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Bugcheck code 0000003B[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arguments 00000000`c0000005 fffff880`0408653d fffff880`073d8ed0 00000000`00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Debug session time: Sat Oct  2 12:17:22.627 2010 (GMT-4)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]System Uptime: 0 days 0:24:20.143[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+29f57 )[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_5003[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]PROCESS_NAME:  deadrising2.ex[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Bugcheck code 0000001A[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arguments 00000000`00005003 fffff700`01080000 00000000`00013d91 0001372a`00027f22[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Debug session time: Thu Sep 30 15:02:50.833 2010 (GMT-4)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]System Uptime: 0 days 2:49:14.333[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Probably caused by : win32k.sys ( win32k!NtGdiCreateDIBSection+27b )[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_5003[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Bugcheck code 0000001A[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arguments 00000000`00005003 fffff700`01080000 00000000`00001891 00000fc1`00003522[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Debug session time: Thu Sep 30 12:13:01.570 2010 (GMT-4)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:46.070[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+6368 )[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_31[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]PROCESS_NAME:  GFWLClient.exe[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Bugcheck code 0000001A[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arguments 00000000`00000031 fffffa80`068bd120 fffff880`05479000 fffff8a0`07dd54fc[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Debug session time: Sun Sep 26 12:37:14.432 2010 (GMT-4)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]System Uptime: 0 days 0:22:09.948[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Probably caused by : Pool_Corruption ( nt!ExDeferredFreePool+ca0 )[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BUGCHECK_STR:  0x19_3[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]PROCESS_NAME:  System[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Bugcheck code 00000019[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arguments 00000000`00000003 fffff8a0`08134640 fffff8a0`08134640 00000000`00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Debug session time: Fri Sep 24 12:35:22.859 2010 (GMT-4)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]System Uptime: 0 days 0:38:25.359[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Probably caused by : Ntfs.sys ( Ntfs!NtfsCleanupIrpContext+239 )[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]BUGCHECK_STR:  0x24[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  NULL_CLASS_PTR_DEREFERENCE[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Bugcheck code 00000024[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arguments 00000000`001904fb fffff880`07bb99c8 fffff880`07bb9230 fffff880`0121b809[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/FONT]
 
 
[FONT=lucida console]by [COLOR=navy]jcgriff2     [/COLOR][/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console][COLOR=navy]        J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/COLOR]   [/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]          [URL="https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith"][COLOR=#000055][U]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/U][/COLOR][/URL]   [/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]          [URL="http://www.jcgriff2.com"][COLOR=#000055][U]www.jcgriff2.com[/U][/COLOR][/URL] [/FONT]
 
 
[FONT=lucida console]¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨[/FONT]
```


----------



## thecoolest (Oct 3, 2010)

Thank's a ton jcgriff for your help. I ran the two tests and everything came up fine. I also updated the driver. So its not the hard drive I guess. What else could it be do you think?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Good news so far.

Run --> http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/driver-verifier-windows-7-and-vista-bsod-related-473665.html

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## thecoolest (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi, I just followed all those instructions and I rebooted, but when my computer started up again everything was normal. I didn't get a BSOD and I didn't get any notification or alert saying if the verify ran into problems or not.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Driver Verifier must run for 24 hours minimum.

Check the verifier status - select last option on 1st screen.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## thecoolest (Oct 3, 2010)

Hey jcgriff2,

Thanks for all your help so far. Driver verifier has been running for a while now, and i have gotten a few bsod's since then. The minidump files are included in the zip file.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

All 4 dumps were VERIFIER_ENABLED; however none named 3rd party drivers.

Bugchecks -
(2) *0x1a* = memory management error
(1) *0x19 (0x3,,,)* = corrupted pool list
(2) *0x3b (0xc0000005)* = system service threw an exception - "memory access violation"

Probable causes -
- Microsoft NT Kernel & Executive
- Microsoft DirectX
- Pool Corruption 
- fltmgr.sys = Microsoft Filesystem filter manager 

All 3rd party drivers found in the dumps have been updated. Unknown hardware failure is now the most likely cause.

Run memtest86+ - http://www.techsupportforum.com/2863029-post5.html

Run HDD Diagnostics - http://www.techsupportforum.com/2828431-post7.html


Windbg Logs
--> http://jcgriff2.net/BSOD_Logs/_99-dbug_thecoolest_Windows7x64_10-21-2010_jcgriff2_.txt
--> http://jcgriff2.net/BSOD_Logs/_99-dbug_thecoolest_Windows7x64_10-21-2010_jcgriff2_.txt.zip

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


` 


BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Thu Oct 21 18:58:59.206 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:40:19.690
Probably caused by : dxgmms1.sys ( dxgmms1!VIDMM_GLOBAL::ReferenceDmaBuffer+39b )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_5003
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  hl2.exe
Bugcheck code 0000001A
Arguments 00000000`00005003 fffff781`c0000000 00000000`000001ff 00000201`000007fe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Thu Oct 21 18:17:42.813 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:05:37.360
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+21b46 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_5003
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe
Bugcheck code 0000001A
Arguments 00000000`00005003 fffff700`01080000 00000000`000028fe 00000a0c`000055fc
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Thu Oct 21 16:11:18.863 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:11:28.024
Probably caused by : Pool_Corruption ( nt!ExDeferredFreePool+a56 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x19_3
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  deadrising2.ex
Bugcheck code 00000019
Arguments 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`03afe3c0 fffffa80`03afe7c0 fffffa80`03afe3c0
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Thu Oct 21 12:58:55.941 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:36:42.472
Probably caused by : fltmgr.sys ( fltmgr!GetContextFromStreamList+99 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c0000005 fffff880`010bcfa9 fffff880`075dad70 00000000`00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  

by [color=navy]jcgriff2     
             
         J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/color]   
             
           [url=https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith][color=#000055][u]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/u][/color][/url]   
             
           [url=www.jcgriff2.com][color=#000055][u]www.jcgriff2.com[/u][/color][/url] 


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨


  [/font]
```


----------



## thecoolest (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks for all your help. I have already ran memtest and the hardrive diagnostic that you posted. Both came up fine. What do you suggest I do to diagnose the hardware issues?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Sawp out the Rosewill RV2-700 700W PSU for another.

Go to local PC shop - often they will allow you to test another.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## thecoolest (Oct 3, 2010)

I really don't think it could be the power supply. It has really good reviews. I don't see how google chrome crash could constantly if it were a power supply, and not be coupled with a BSOD simultaneously.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Something is causing OS corruption. At this time, I do not see any problems from the software side.

Wipe the HDD with KillDisk and reinstall Windows 7.

Assuming the Windows 7 DVD is not damaged, if you have BSODs post-fresh OS install with Windows Updates + driver updates installed, then unknown hardware failure is the culprit.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------

